# HELP! MANTIS IN WASHING MACHINE!! :(



## agent A (Jun 19, 2012)

hey all, i had a free range hierodula multispina

i have been missin her all month

we finally found her-IN THE WASHING MACHINE!!  

my sis threw my curtains in the washer and pulled her out after a cold cycle in the wash

she must've been on the curtain

she seems dry but very hurt

do u think she will be ok??

thanx


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 19, 2012)

I personally think she's a goner. I mean a WASHING MACHINE. The soap, freezing water and near drowning will kill her alone. Sorry


----------



## whatislove (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't believe she is even alive after it, badly hurt would be a miracle after that experience.

It's hard to give any hope that it could possibly survive after that ordeal, the soap would've got to it pretty thoroughly, not to mention alot of broken limbs I'm guessing


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2012)

here r 2 pics


----------



## Domanating (Jun 19, 2012)

That's gonna be the craziest topic I've seen lately.

Some mantids can recover from severe event. I give you an example of mine.

When i had lots of new born hatchlings a week ago, many were able to escape when i was doing some maintenance and i didn't even notice. While arranging the enclosures something crawled on my neck. I quickly slapped it thinking it was a fly or an ant, instead it was a mantis nymph and it dropped to the floor motionless, twitching its legs a bit. I put it on the table and 30mins later it was back on its feet and wandering around, still a bit clumsy though. I still have it alive and well. I know that there's no water or soap in the equation but hey, it was a new born mantis.

i'll give it a 50% chance for your mantis to have a full recovery.


----------



## Domanating (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah... I guess i will reduce the stakes after seeing the pics...

The position of her head doesn't suggest anything good


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2012)

Domanating said:


> Yeah... I guess i will reduce the stakes after seeing the pics...
> 
> The position of her head doesn't suggest anything good


her skinniness suggests she laid ooth somewhere

maybe i'll find it


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 19, 2012)

I repeat as in my earlier post, she has 0% chance of survival. It is so horrible to see that poor mantis like that


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe the ooth came out in the wash. :lol: I doubt she'll recover


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2012)

i think i'm gonna throw my sis in the washin machine, see how she likes it!! :devil:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 19, 2012)

OK, well if you do be nice and put it on the gentle cycle, she is your sister after all.

I swear I should start charging for all my expert advise... Ha!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 19, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I swear I should start charging for all my expert advise... Ha!


So... Could u tell me everything you know about idolos? :tt2:


----------



## mkayum (Jun 19, 2012)

Let it be lesson for you.

Never leave let mantis roam freely around in the house without supervising.

Oh dear that's horrible. I doubt she would survive.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 19, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> So... Could u tell me everything you know about idolos? :tt2:


Yes I can...

Don't put them in the washing machine! Now that will be $1, do you use paypal?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 19, 2012)

When I was young, my tarantula went "missing". We only found it after washing my grandmothers sheets! She must have been sleeping with it! Needless to say, it rolled out of the washer when the sheets were being moved to the dryer. It was only missing one leg. It must've been on "gentle". :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 19, 2012)

just thank God, you were not using the ones we grew up with the : Wringer washer!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 19, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> just thank God, you were not using the ones we grew up with the : Wringer washer!


I would've thought you grew up washing at the river with a washboard. :devil: :lol: Say "HI" to the Ingalls' for me.


----------



## stacy (Jun 19, 2012)

Aww Rip  Poor girl


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2012)

stacy said:


> Aww Rip  Poor girl


actually she is reviving, she grips better and is more alert

pics to come soon


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL. I hope she didn't forget the Fels-Naptha. It's a long walk back to the barn. :lol:


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2012)

recent pics:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 19, 2012)

Amazing!!! She looks pretty good after what she went through. You must have revived her in the drier set on fluff?


----------



## Mvalenz (Jun 20, 2012)

Poor mantis. Does it smell good?


----------



## sinensispsyched (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I'll be! If she recovers, it will be nothing short of a miracle! You could just be the miracle worker!

You've got me and all my Irish luck for her survival!!!


----------



## agent A (Jun 20, 2012)

she is doin better now


----------



## Mime454 (Jun 20, 2012)

That's crazy! Keep us updated!


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jun 20, 2012)

Multispinas are QUITE hardy from my personal experience with my Scyther. A few molts ago, I left my Multispina and my Chinese out in the sun, and forgot about them for like 15 minutes, just assuming they could handle the sun. Never agin will I leave a mantis out in the sun. I got to Scyther just in time. He was on his back, and couldn't move. I felt so terrible. I quickly rushed him inside, took him out of the cage, sprinkled some water on him, even cried because of what I had done. Scyther literally started drinking my tears. I had to go to work, so I could only hope for the best. I thought when I got back he'd be a goner, but he survived. I put a crystal on top of the cage before I left, hoping it might bring him and Scizor luck. They both survived! At this moment, they're very healthy and doing great.

I can only wish you luck with your Multispina though! A washing machine is bad news. If she lives, it will be another Multispina miracle.


----------



## Domanating (Jun 20, 2012)

Mantids are the closest relatives to Cockroaches you know? No wonder she survived  

Just like the old joke: What survives after a nuclear war? 3 cockroaches and Keith Richards


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Jun 21, 2012)

So how is she doing? I can't believe she's still alive!


----------



## agent A (Jun 21, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> So how is she doing? I can't believe she's still alive!


she wont eat but i am gonna bring her outside maybe the warmth will coax her


----------



## mykey14 (Jun 21, 2012)

How do these crazy things keep happening to these poor bugs?

Makes me sad reading all of these forums.

I dont want to offend anyone but it seems like some of you guys are kinda reckless with these things.

I mean after reading all these topics about baking mantids in the sun in cups, losing them in the washing machine, smushing them, losing them in your house only to find them dead under a piece a furniture.

You gotta remember these a fragile exotic insects.

Just please, to everyone, be more careful with these creatures.

Edit: Wow!

just looked at pics!

She's doing well for being in a washing machine.


----------



## stacy (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope she eats soon &lt;3


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 22, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I would've thought you grew up washing at the river with a washboard. :devil: :lol: Say "HI" to the Ingalls' for me.


OH!!! bad boy! U on my gettem list now fella! :taz: 

ps they said hi :tt2:


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow, this is a first. I am glad she managed to pull through. I hope she continues to recover.


----------



## ismart (Jun 25, 2012)

I wonder if she is from stock? If so? Washer machiner no problem. I bet she did a great job cleaning those clothes. Now tell her to get in the kitchen, and make you a sandwich!


----------



## agent A (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol now what I wanna know is can she still lay fertile ooths? She mated before this incident but did the sperm wash out of her?


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jun 27, 2012)

You'll never know unless she lays an ooth is what I'm guessing.


----------



## agent A (Jun 27, 2012)

at least she is eating again...


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't believe this


----------



## agent A (Jun 27, 2012)

guapoalto049 said:


> I can't believe this


hey dont get mad at me, get mad at my sister


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jun 27, 2012)

Haha I can't believe it is alive!


----------



## agent A (Jun 27, 2012)

guapoalto049 said:


> Haha I can't believe it is alive!


me neither, she is doin ok


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Jul 4, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## MantidDan (Jul 18, 2012)

Forget the ooth at least she is okay.


----------

